# Something nasty in the Woodshield.



## John Brown (19 May 2015)

I recently got to the bottom of a tin of white gloss Sadolin Woodshield, went up the road to Brewers and bought a can of Sadolin Superdec, which they assured me was the same thing.
Well, talk about chalk and cheese, this stuff's like trying to paint with skimmed milk. I notice that the new tin(Superdec) is now manufactured by Crown, whereas the old one was made by some exotic sounding company.

So does anyone have any recommendations for exterior white gloss? The Sadolins claimed to be self priming/undercoating - in fact fairly magical, and I quite liked it, even though I hate painting. 

I'm almost tempted to give Jacob's linseed oil paint a try, but I'm put off by the drying times, and I'm guessing it would mean starting from scratch with bare timber.


----------



## bugbear (19 May 2015)

John Brown":6wwsubuy said:


> I recently got to the bottom of a tin of white gloss Sadolin Woodshield, went up the road to Brewers and bought a can of Sadolin Superdec, which they assured me was the same thing.
> Well, talk about chalk and cheese, this stuff's like trying to paint with skimmed milk. I notice that the new tin(Superdec) is now manufactured by Crown, whereas the old one was made by some exotic sounding company.
> 
> So does anyone have any recommendations for exterior white gloss? The Sadolins claimed to be self priming/undercoating - in fact fairly magical, and I quite liked it, even though I hate painting.
> ...



If you want a full gloss finish (any one else ever noticed the near mirror finish on the door of No 10 Downing St?), the linseed stuff doesn't work. "Satin" at best, which is great if that's what you want.

BugBear


----------



## marcros (19 May 2015)

i would go with the linseed stuff if i was doing it in any colour other than white. In fact, I am looking for a project to give it a try on. With white, it is said to yellow over the first year or two and turn to cream. the paint is also very thin, much like the skimmed milk that you have mentioned.


----------



## bugbear (19 May 2015)

Hmm. I googled for glass linseed paint, and I found this guy in Glasgow.

http://www.linseedpaintcompany.co.uk/

He reckons his own product is good (see also Mandy Rice Davies) but he also makes some ... strong ... statements
about the Holkham/Allback product and mould.

BugBear


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 May 2015)

"And like any other paint, linseed paint does better on rough, "off-saw" timber than on a planed, smooth surface. Indeed, the paint will do so much better that it is well worth specifying rough unplaned timber if you are building anew. This will add years and years onto the repainting cycle. "
That's a not very common observation. I did not know this until I burned the paint off my fascias and sanded them with 40 grit. In a hurry, I thought a moron in a hurry wouldn't notice, so primed them straight from that. Nearly 20yrs later, they're still not touched.


----------



## John Brown (19 May 2015)

"the paint is also very thin, much like the skimmed milk that you have mentioned."

This has the coverage/opacity of skimmed milk. I could live with the viscoscity!


----------



## John Brown (22 May 2015)

Prompted by an online review(which I can't find now) I left the lid off for a few days. The paint is now approaching the consistency of pouring cream, and the coverage is much improved. I just hope I remember to replace the lid before it gets to the cottage cheese stage.


----------

